# Rasp mental and physically ready



## Seanw (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm sean I leave in 20150106 so I figure I have 8 months before rasp, and would appreciate any tips to help me achieve this dream and get through. My best friend just graduated and told me that as long as you never give up you are golden. Any feedback is greatly appreciated


----------



## ShadowSpear (Dec 2, 2014)

Check your private messages.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 3, 2014)

A friend of a friend saw this and wanted me to ask you......

Q. If your ship date is 20150106, how do you figure you have 8 months??


----------



## DA SWO (Dec 3, 2014)

Centermass said:


> A friend of a friend saw this and wanted me to ask you......
> 
> Q. If your ship date is 20150106, how do you figure you have 8 months??


Recycle, re-abuse, repeat.


----------



## TLDR20 (Dec 3, 2014)

Centermass said:


> A friend of a friend saw this and wanted me to ask you......
> 
> Q. If your ship date is 20150106, how do you figure you have 8 months??



I am assuming 11B OSUT 4 months, airborne 1 month, January is a month away, that gives him 6 months, plus holding for airborne and RASP, prolly about 8 months.


----------



## Centermass (Dec 3, 2014)

TLDR20 said:


> I am assuming 11B OSUT 4 months, airborne 1 month, January is a month away, that gives him 6 months, plus holding for airborne and RASP, prolly about 8 months.



One month is an awfully short fuze for an OPT 40. 

If his fitness level isn't up to snuff, nor his command of history, he's already behind the power curve. One just quit after being in RASP hold after he was warned not to slack and his PT was suspect to begin with. He quit just before it was administered saying "I wasn't up for it mentally....blah blah blah fucking blah" This after he talked a great game 6 months prior to OSUT.  

He's now world wide.


----------



## RustyShackleford (Dec 3, 2014)

Centermass said:


> One month is an awfully short fuze for an OPT 40.
> 
> If his fitness level isn't up to snuff, nor his command of history, he's already behind the power curve. One just quit after being in RASP hold after he was warned not to slack and his PT was suspect to begin with. He quit just before it was administered saying "I wasn't up for it mentally....blah blah blah fucking blah" This after he talked a great game 6 months prior to OSUT.
> 
> He's now world wide.


 
And that is what typically happens to a majority of the soldiers who attend RASP and how it was when we went to RIP.  You are either prepared, physically and mentally, or you aren't.


----------

